# does this look like robbing? VID



## Dan the bee guy (Jun 18, 2015)

Normal bee traffic they found a good sorce of nectur that's why they don't want your syrup.
And get rid of the feeder if they have a natural food source .


----------



## frustrateddrone (Jan 31, 2015)

Normal. Looks like some are orienting


----------



## beefarmer (May 2, 2010)

not robbing


----------



## Mr.Beeman (May 19, 2012)

Open up the hive and see if the swarm bees are still there.


----------



## paullemay (Aug 22, 2016)

Mr.Beeman said:


> Open up the hive and see if the swarm bees are still there.


Open up a box full of bees? But they might sting me!


----------



## CessnaGirl (Jan 7, 2014)

Nope, not robbing. Happy bees.


----------



## DavidZ (Apr 9, 2016)

paullemay said:


> Open up a box full of bees? But they might sting me!


then why are you working bees?


----------



## paullemay (Aug 22, 2016)

the little smiley face thing indicated an attempt at humor.


----------



## fieldsofnaturalhoney (Feb 29, 2012)

paullemay said:


> the little smiley face thing indicated an attempt at humor.


Paul, maybe you needed this:lpf: I thought it was great, but I am always surprised how many heads don't go in the box before asking a question:lpf:


----------

